Slack down? - kull
======
kahlonel
How can a billion dollar startup not get their status page right? It says
"Smooth Sailing", when obviously nothing is sailing over here.

~~~
boysabr3
Unfortunately, most billion dollar startups update their status pages post-hoc
-- specially if the incidents last <15 mins.

[https://status.slack.com/2018-01/d8cf1517de9ecfa8](https://status.slack.com/2018-01/d8cf1517de9ecfa8)

------
kahjav
Yep, worldwide it looks

[http://downdetector.com/status/slack](http://downdetector.com/status/slack)

------
kull
How do you guys handle it? We just use hangout, but it is horrible for a team
of 20, I can imagine a nightmare for bigger teams.

------
AlexAmee
Worth opening a thread ?

------
diegorep
It certainly seems to be

------
SteveNuts
Yeah down for us

------
InclinedPlane
Very.

------
chadlavi
slack down.

------
wildlogic
slack down

